# A little theme help



## prophet (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi. I have a couple of quick questions I was hoping someone could help me out with.










How do I get rid of the on and off text on my switches.










What file or value do I change to make the three tabs on top gray.

And last, I've added the images from other apks and their xml to my theme, but the apps still refuse to get themed. I have added mms, latinime, apollo and gallery/camera. But none of them are getting themed.

Any help appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

prophet said:


> How do I get rid of the on and off text on my switches.


First off looks pretty 

If the text is not set in the XML then its may be in the code look in the strings.xml for the exact text then search the entire app for the key used to store that string.

Then you can see where its set. Replace it with ""


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Text is always in strings, arrays, etc files if done correctly for language abstraction from the presentation layer. Mainly to make swapping between languages easy. If it's google code, it's definitely doing that.


----------

